# what i need ?



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello everyone! I'm not living in Usa. But in the future I'd like work there as electrician. I have qualification in here where I live (Hungary, middle Europe). I'm sure about that it's not enough in Usa. So the question is what I need if I want work there? What papers or maybe I need a school? Thank you forward your answers! Have a nice day!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Geri said:


> Hello everyone! I'm not living in Usa. But in the future I'd like work there as electrician. I have qualification in here where I live (Hungary, middle Europe). I'm sure about that it's not enough in Usa. So the question is what I need if I want work there? What papers or maybe I need a school? Thank you forward your answers! Have a nice day!


You'll find that our materials and standards are wholly alien to Hungary.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes i know that. The voltage the applications and the measurement... But it is not problem because I'm learn so fast. My question is I need some qualification? And where I can get this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

To the best of my knowledge you'd need a Visa first and a promise of employment by a US company.


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you. Can you give me an advice? How can I to begin searching promise of employment?


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Not going to happen.
To apply, you must have an employee-employer relationship, work in a specific in-demand specialty occupation, and be paid above the prevailing wage for that job.
Never, ever seen that happen in construction.
Plenty of skilled labor for PW jobs. The employer would need to prove they can't fill the job that pays PW with a US citizen. Then go thru the legal process to sponsor you. Then you have no experience, licenses, knowledge of the city, perhaps language barrier. 

Will your country let you freely leave?

This is what you do.
Take a flight to Mexico.
Ask for a coyote.
He may want $1000 cash for help to get you over the border.
Ask him "Cocaína en el culo descuento".
Bring lots of water as you have a long walk.
Once in the USA go to the closest Home Depot and chase people down looking for workers.

Hurry. The walls going up soon.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi Geri

I know you are looking at the USA so I am not 100% sure if my story is relevant or not.

I worked with a couple of guys that emigrated from Hungary. Couple of smart guys too, one had a degree in metallurgy and in mechanical engineering the other was an “electrical contractor”. They did not come together (actually a number of years apart) but they shared the same story.

They both found work in a forging factory in the maintenance department and eventually were able to challenge their Industrial Electrician tickets. They both commented that the two things they struggled with the most were the different electrical materials, installation methods and safety requirements that were used in Canada. The second was the language. While they were decent at conversational English, when it came to the electrical code language, they were totally lost. Even people that speak English don’t often understand the code, both from the written word and nuance of the written word; such as shall, should and may.

Canada and the USA have different requirements for permanent entry, although I think they might be closer aligned now then in the past decade, but our electrical codes, installation practices and language is pretty similar; I could possibly see a struggle based on the couple of guys I talked to many years ago.

I know that I am not directly answering your question(s), but I think it is a bit of a reality check. I can't provide you the requirements to work in the USA, but good luck with your adventure.

Cheers
John


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I would just focus on the immigration portion of the process, worry about what you will do for work when you get here. 

Sounds funny, but America was built upon immigrants who had nothing in their back pocket but knowledge and hard work, and there is no shortage of those stories either.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

easiest way: marry an american girl, then get a job here with a non union contractor, put in your hours, and get a masters license.

hardest way: apply for a work visa.

possible way: work for a us company doing business in your locale, work your way towards the us.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I call your canaries and raise you one data logger

http://www.omega.com/pptst/OM-DAQXL.html


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wildleg said:


> I call your canaries and raise you one data logger
> 
> http://www.omega.com/pptst/OM-DAQXL.html


That poor Hungarian guy is going to be so confused.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wildleg said:


> I call your canaries and raise you one data logger
> 
> http://www.omega.com/pptst/OM-DAQXL.html


How about this one for $59? I wonder if it works. At that price I'll deal with broken English in the directions.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

splatz said:


> How about this one for $59? I wonder if it works. At that price I'll deal with broken English in the directions.


lol, musta hit wrong thread


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for answering guys! Except the Mexican joke... It wasn't funny. Special thank for John your story was interesting. Yeah I need lot of learn. But guys I'm not a parasitic... I'd like work there and I'm not a criminal. I'll read that topic and I hope I get more knowledge of codes and everything. But if you know a good book or a site please let me know.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> easiest way: marry an american girl, then get a job here with a non union contractor, put in your hours, and get a masters license.
> 
> hardest way: apply for a work visa.
> 
> possible way: work for a us company doing business in your locale, work your way towards the us.


Where do you suggest he find an American girl in Hungary?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Where do you suggest he find an American girl in Hungary?


same place you meet girls anywhere: A bar, church, sporting event, communist rally, a park, a store, hotel lobby, your mom's basement, . . . etc.

(you don't think there's any american girls in europe or asia ? comon!)


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Geri said:


> Thanks for answering guys! Except the Mexican joke... It wasn't funny. Special thank for John your story was interesting. Yeah I need lot of learn. But guys I'm not a parasitic... I'd like work there and I'm not a criminal. I'll read that topic and I hope I get more knowledge of codes and everything. But if you know a good book or a site please let me know.


Where would you want to live in the U.S. every state has different standards for electricians?

Besides, you are really putting the cart before the horse. You need to get into the country first.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wildleg said:


> same place you meet girls anywhere: A bar, church, sporting event, communist rally, a park, a store, hotel lobby, your mom's basement, . . . etc.
> 
> (you don't think there's any american girls in europe or asia ? comon!)


I don't think there are many in Hungary.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

You can't just meet someone or even marry and become a US citizen.
It's a long process even after the marriage.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> You can't just meet someone or even marry and become a US citizen.
> It's a long process even after the marriage.


Very well aware of this from first hand experience. 

I met and married my wife 11 years ago when she was here on a student visa. 

We have been working on her citizenship ever since.

She is currently a permanent resident.


----------

